# Pricing per parking stall?



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

I just heard that some companies bid jobs by counting the parking stalls and multipling by $1.25. That price includes the drives and entrances. Have you ever heard of that! What about bidding per square feet. How much do you charge for that? I just bid by looking at the lot and estimate my time. I looked at one of my accounts and figured it at $1.25 per stall. It was half the price of what I'm charging them. Let me know if this is BS or is there really a formula for figuring by the parking stalls.

Thanks Guys :salute:ussmileyflagwesport


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

It's BS. I've measured numerous sites throughout the years, and for many of them I included counting parking spaces to find the correlation between the two. There isn't one. It doesn't matter if you are comparing office complexes to office complexes, retail centers to retail centers, etc, etc. You will not find a common relationship based on the number of parking spaces to overall square feet.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

I think it's BS too. Even if you went by sq. ft. you couldn't be apples to apples! You have to deal with obstacles, snow placement, etc.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Snow Picasso;578427 said:


> I just heard that some companies bid jobs by counting the parking stalls and multipling by $1.25. That price includes the drives and entrances. Have you ever heard of that! What about bidding per square feet. How much do you charge for that? I just bid by looking at the lot and estimate my time. I looked at one of my accounts and figured it at $1.25 per stall. It was half the price of what I'm charging them. Let me know if this is BS or is there really a formula for figuring by the parking stalls.
> 
> Thanks Guys :salute:ussmileyflagwesport


I know guys who price that way. I did, till 2 years ago. Its a quick way to price a job.
I will tell you, that price of $1.25 per stall is BS. 
But you did mention you priced a job, and after you divided it by stalls you came out to $2.50 per stall. If someone told me that price I would respond in same.

Most stores or malls will try to get the most parking stalls possible. So pricing by the stall is a quick measure, and works pretty well. Now start pricing at $10.00 a stall and that last job you quoted goes up 400%. There are guys who charge $30.00 and even $100.00 per stall.

I stopped doing this because I wanted very accurate measures. Just takes more time.
But if I'm in a hurry I still count stalls


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Snow Picasso;578451 said:


> I think it's BS too. Even if you went by sq. ft. you couldn't be apples to apples! You have to deal with obstacles, snow placement, etc.


Agreed. Even when you come up the same square footage on two sites, the degree of difficulty and time, snow placement, customer expectations, etc. can change the numbers drastically between the two. Some are willing to over simplify this to make it easy and basic for themselves.

Neige, how do you come up with a salt usage estimate with stall counting, as opposed to the amount of square feet involved?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

TCLA;578476 said:


> Agreed. Even when you come up the same square footage on two sites, the degree of difficulty and time, snow placement, customer expectations, etc. can change the numbers drastically between the two. Some are willing to over simplify this to make it easy and basic for themselves.
> 
> Neige, how do you come up with a salt usage estimate with stall counting, as opposed to the amount of square feet involved?


I drive the lane ways. Most times I can eyeball a site. measuring the sites now is not making much of a difference in my salting prices.Like I said before I now measure most of my sites because I want an accurate account of what I am doing. When I was counting stalls I had different prices for the level of difficulty. 
As for over simplifying pricing, sometimes we over complicate it, and price ourselves right out of the job.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;578460 said:


> I know guys who price that way. I did, till 2 years ago. Its a quick way to price a job.
> I will tell you, that price of $1.25 per stall is BS.
> But you did mention you priced a job, and after you divided it by stalls you came out to $2.50 per stall. If someone told me that price I would respond in same.
> 
> ...


We price by the parking stall and we've done it this way for malls for over 20 years. It works well on large sites but not so well on small sites. I totally agree on what Paul said, the $1.50 is BS but the $30 to $100 range is close, depending on what the customer wants included.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

the mall we did was about 1.5/stall at 1.5-2'' no salt no sidewalks


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Neige;578460 said:


> I know guys who price that way. I did, till 2 years ago. Its a quick way to price a job.
> I will tell you, that price of $1.25 per stall is BS.
> But you did mention you priced a job, and after you divided it by stalls you came out to $2.50 per stall. If someone told me that price I would respond in same.
> 
> ...


Hey Neige,
I have a lot that has 85 stalls. I'm plowing it for $225.00 (2-4) takes about 45 minutes to plow( 1 truck ) I feel like I'm doing good on that account. What I was saying is @ $1.25 per stall it comes out to be $106.00. That's a huge difference. If I went any higher I would more than likely lose the account. Maybe if the lot was 25 stalls or less I would have to go higher! I don't know! Just thought it was cheap! Do you charge per sq.ft?

Thanks


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

cretebaby;578746 said:


> the mall we did was about 1.5/stall at 1.5-2'' no salt no sidewalks


did you guys do ok with that? how many stalls?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Picasso,
A big misunderstanding on my part. I believe your were talking about price per stall per push. I was talking about price per stall seasonal. If your average season is 20 pushes, then you are at $50.00 a stall for just pushing snow. Where I'm from thats very good.
I also no longer believe $1.25 per stall per push is BS. Its not much but I'm sure there are guys out there doing it for that price

I now price per square foot. I measure most of the big lots with google earth.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey Paul, could you show me the link you use to measure your site on Google Earth, I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Neige;578496 said:


> I drive the lane ways. Most times I can eyeball a site. measuring the sites now is not making much of a difference in my salting prices.Like I said before I now measure most of my sites because I want an accurate account of what I am doing. When I was counting stalls I had different prices for the level of difficulty.
> As for over simplifying pricing, sometimes we over complicate it, and price ourselves right out of the job.


I'm all about standardizing and simplifying, I don't like over complications. Measuring malls and large open lots does not take long. Accurate measurements can't fib. Counting stalls and trying to link areas can.

I believe my eye is as good as anyones.........but they can not be trusted when it comes to large medical facilities, automotive plants, proving grounds, etc. Throw in sidewalk burdens and you better be prepared to stand behind your numbers. I think it's a good habit to rely on measurements.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JD Dave;578873 said:


> Hey Paul, could you show me the link you use to measure your site on Google Earth, I can't seem to figure it out.


OK I figured out the ruler on google earth but how do you get it to figure out sq/ft, or do you have to buy the $400 one to get that done?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Take a ruler to your screen Dave.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;578930 said:


> Take a ruler to your screen Dave.


I have done that before. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd be lying if I said I never had.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

TCLA;578914 said:


> I'm all about standardizing and simplifying, I don't like over complications. Measuring malls and large open lots does not take long. Accurate measurements can't fib. Counting stalls and trying to link areas can.
> 
> I believe my eye is as good as anyones.........but they can not be trusted when it comes to large medical facilities, automotive plants, proving grounds, etc. Throw in sidewalk burdens and you better be prepared to stand behind your numbers. I think it's a good habit to rely on measurements.


I agree its a better way to do business.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;578927 said:


> OK I figured out the ruler on google earth but how do you get it to figure out sq/ft, or do you have to buy the $400 one to get that done?


I don't know I'm to cheap to find out. What I do is measure each side and the figure out the area. I tested it out yesterday on one of my accounts, the google measurement was off by 3 %. Thats close enough for me.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i do anmost all my measuring by google earth... one thing to remember when pricing things like lawncare, measuring the site on the google earth is fine, but it really doesnt give you a prospective of the terrain , or what the proper equiptment is too use... so normally depending on the iste, i will at least drive by it too make sure my numbers will be ok, 

JD, REALLY? - never used google to measure and figure out area?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;578973 said:


> i do anmost all my measuring by google earth... one thing to remember when pricing things like lawncare, measuring the site on the google earth is fine, but it really doesnt give you a prospective of the terrain , or what the proper equiptment is too use... so normally depending on the iste, i will at least drive by it too make sure my numbers will be ok,
> 
> JD, REALLY? - never used google to measure and figure out area?


Nope, I either step things off or go buy parking stalls.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;578972 said:


> I don't know I'm to cheap to find out. What I do is measure each side and the figure out the area. I tested it out yesterday on one of my accounts, the google measurement was off by 3 %. Thats close enough for me.


Thanks Paul. I've been playing with it and it's actually pretty handy, thanks.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JD , i have found it very handy... almost 98% correct , if you subtract your fuel and time to drive there...in most cases ill trade the 2% loss 

also if i get cold phone calls for mowing , or mulch work.... most of the time i will just do the same thing for RES. i got sick of driving and measuring only for them to tell me im too high... so this way i just call give them a verbal, and if they like it , then write it up


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;579014 said:


> Thanks Paul. I've been playing with it and it's actually pretty handy, thanks.


Glad I could help 

I use Canada 411 and do a reverse search to check out my residential driveways. You go to birds eye and see exactly what size it is.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

heres another tip for all you lazy ppl like me.... on the net there is a program called Log me in.... its completetly free, and allows you to control your computer remotley from another computer.... 

so baiscly.... for exaple JD, and GV decided to take a trip to mexico , this month.... GV., gets a phone call and wants a Bid proposal ASAP, well GV can just get out the portable laptop, and go on the net... 

using google, to measure, and then log on to his home PC, ... creat a contract on his computer (at home) then hit print, and it will print on his printer at home... 

call his wife .... "dear there is a contract sitting on the printer, can you put it in a envelop and mail it for me" 

... all while watching girls on the beach play volley ball , in 2 peaces , while having a cold one.... 1000s of miles away


and its all FREE.. all you need is a net connection, and a wife or GF, willing to stay home and mail the stuff...this is how im doing my bidding from now on


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Snow Picasso;578803 said:


> did you guys do ok with that? how many stalls?


ya

typical 3" would be $1.50 x 2=$3.00/stall x 2700 stalls=$5100 divided by $65/ hr = 80 hours

works for me


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

it kinda can work ,... heres y 

there is always a relationship between, the size of the parking spot, and drive lane that leads too it.... a spot is 9 or 10 feet wide, and could be 18-20 feet in lenth.... plus 10 feet of drive lane.... or so... 

really what your doing is figuring out a rough sq footage... and pricing it on that.... its just how you get there

another thought is.... with apartments, there is normally a set number of spots per unit... well each unit has a budgeted number that it can spend on snow , and maitenance....

a good example... town homes, with lawncare... unless the place is on a golf course.... if your charging mor ethan $30 per week , per townhome.... then your way too high...

same as snow... if your more than $30 per unit, your way too high..its not in the budget in most cases


----------

